# Hedgehog Stocking



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

My dear friend made me a custom hedgehog stocking for Xmas!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

That is so cute!!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Omg thats so cutee! I want onee! Aw! Tell your friend that she/he is very talented. ^-^


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

:shock: So jealous! I want one! Haha, you have one talented and good friend!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

So glad you like it! Kris said he would be interested in doing more, so if you really want one, contact him!

http://www.kmayart.com/


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I wrote him =OO


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I contacted him as well; that is just absolutely darling!! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

That is so adorable! Want!!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I e-mailed him and he made me one! So cutee!!! I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

ShutUpAndSmile said:


> I e-mailed him and he made me one! So cutee!!! I can't wait to get it.


Aww, cute! I'm so glad I could drum up some business for him


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know that my friend Kris is making stockings again if anyone is interested!

http://www.kmayart.com/

Just use the bottom scroll to go to the right and fill out the contact form to send him a message.


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

That's so cute! I'm definitely going to email him.


----------



## PrincessK (Oct 25, 2012)

How much does he charge for them!! I definitely want one!!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

PrincessK said:


> How much does he charge for them!! I definitely want one!!


I forget, but I think they're pretty reasonable. I want to say like $15 or so. He does great work!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

oh my gosh, SO cute!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

so tempting to order one!


----------

